# Insanely slow CD ripping with new drive

## Legoguy

Alright, I just got a new drive, a LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S, which does DVD+-R[W] and CD-R[W], a few weeks ago. It burns CDs super hyper fast at full speed 48X, but reads Audio CDs at about 1X.

Here's hdparm -i /dev/hdc:

```
/dev/hdc:

 Model=LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S, FwRev=KS09, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:227,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version: 

 * signifies the current active mode
```

I think this is some kind of kernel bug, because my old CD drive, a LITE-ON LTR-24102B, reads the same CDs at full speed. Sometimes I get some drive-not-ready errors or "dropping into single-frame DMA mode" messages in dmesg, but I can't reproduce them all the time. Very strange. Brand new drive, correctly hooked up, BIOS settings are right, I've followed suggestions about removing generic IDE support, etc. My motherboard is an Asus P4P800-E Deluxe. Kernel version 2.6.15-rc5, vanilla.

If anyone can offer any help, it would be much appreciated...

----------

## agent_jdh

How is it with reading data cd's (not dvd's), and what software are you using to play the audio cd?  Is it set up to play as an audio cd or rip it digitally?

----------

## Legoguy

I'm using abcde for ripping, but I've tried sound-juicer and kioslaves as well... which all, afaik, use cdparanoia...

Copying data from it works perfectly at full speed. Audio CDs are the only thing I have a problem with.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Legoguy wrote:*   

> I'm using abcde for ripping, but I've tried sound-juicer and kioslaves as well... which all, afaik, use cdparanoia...
> 
> Copying data from it works perfectly at full speed. Audio CDs are the only thing I have a problem with.

 

Though it seems a too big performance loss (even for cdparanoia, which is slow) you might try to disable cdparanoia, just to make sure that is a problem of the drive and not a paranoia issue.

----------

## agent_jdh

I've got a lot of audio cd's that take _ages_ to rip using cdparanoia or eac in windows, it's the price you have to pay for the most accurate rip you can get from the disc you have.

Does the slow ripping happen on all audio cd's you have?  Check the discs to see if they're obviously scratched.  I use Brasso (in the UK) to clean scratched discs.  Works a treat.

----------

## Legoguy

cdparanoia is irrelivant. As I said, the old cd drive I have rips with the same settings at full speed.

All audio CDs, even brand spank'in new ones that I just got.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Legoguy wrote:*   

> cdparanoia is irrelivant. As I said, the old cd drive I have rips with the same settings at full speed.
> 
> All audio CDs, even brand spank'in new ones that I just got.

 

It is not, as far as I know data correction can be very different in different drives. If the hardware helps then it is a lot faster (in the same way that opengl is not the same thru an s3 v64 and thru an ati9200). I don't know to wich extent cdparanoia is aware of that, but for sure not all drives works the same with it. Anyway, to try is for free. Other than that, if you havent changed any important settings I cant see a reason for that, since the extraction should be done digitally and the read speed should be the same, does not matter if it is data or music. Be aware also that some drives do have severe problems with copy protectied cds, while some other works with no problem (usually recorder works better than readers for this purpose).

----------

## dan2003

I would bet on it being a copy protection issue, whee the older drive was better able to deal with corrupted data. To test this for sure try ripping a home burnt disc, or one that has definitely not got any copy protection. Pick a disc that is very old.

----------

## Legoguy

 *dan2003 wrote:*   

> I would bet on it being a copy protection issue, whee the older drive was better able to deal with corrupted data. To test this for sure try ripping a home burnt disc, or one that has definitely not got any copy protection. Pick a disc that is very old.

 

This is a disc from a German music label, FAX, none of their CDs are copy protected. This particular one is from 2000, I have tried it with CDs from 2000 - 2005. But as I said this is most certainly not copy protected.

When I said brand new, I meant I just took it out of its packaging and there isn't a single scratch on it, not that it was released last week or something  :Razz: 

[few minutes later]

Alright, I was mistaken about cdparanoia being irrelivant... it rips at full speed when cdparanoia is given the -Z (no paranoia) argument... so what is it between the two drives that makes paranoia on one so much slower than the other? Something I can change?

----------

## i92guboj

As I told you above the error correction is highly influenced by the hardware itself. I dont think there is anything you can do, but you can, of course, lower or even deactivate the paranoia level when ripping cd that you are sure you can rely on.

Unfortunatelly some drives (specially the cheaper ones) do not have a so high quality hardware to deal with these circumstances, that is also why some of them almost lock the machine and use that heavy amount of cpu under windows when the OS cannot read the drive for some reason (for example with copy protections). If you ever cloned out a copy protected disk (for example a game with defective sectors or any other securom-like protection scheme) using clonecd you might have discovered that some people can copy that cds in some minutes, while some readers might take hours or even a couple of days to fully read it even if you set accuratelly the sector skipping parameters).

I could be wrong though, but if the issue is that I think there is no easy solution (other that to change the drive, of course). Remember that even if the cd is supposedly 101% protection free, there are still little differences that break standard formats and some people introduce in their disks to make it more difficult to rip it even if it is supposedly free material. Anyway, if it is not  indeed copy protected you should get the same result w/o paranoia, so you can rip it sans-paranoia to see if it is indeed error free and not protected. Of course, it could also be a defective drive, but it is not the most probable possibility.

----------

## jsheedy

I have this exact same issue, with this exact same drive.  Movies will rip quickly, but cds will take forever.  Here is my info

 hdparm -i /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 Model=LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S, FwRev=KS0B, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:227,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:

 * signifies the current active mode

----------

## i_hate_your_os

Hey, I have similar hardware (actually it's a cross-flashed Memorex-branded drive that /thinks/ its a LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S, but shh! don't tell the drive or it will stop burning DVD-R DL's!), and I had the exact same problem until I came across this post, which suggested that I install "this ebuild with ide-cd (no ide-scsi emulation please)" as a portage overlay.  It made me happy and will probably make you happy too, I suggest you give it a whorl.

----------

## jsheedy

You were correct, worked like a charm.

 Thanks!

----------

